# Angels eating plants?



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

My angels have started to rip my Crypts apart. Any way to stop them????


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

In my experience Angels love to graze through out the day. Maybe if you make their meals smaller and more often through the day, it might at least slow it down. I never really care about mine nibbling on the plants. But have noticed it, also. Just make sure you do not over feed them. I have heard great things about feeding them 2-3 times a day, with very small meals. Mine are not ripping anything apart, tho. Hope it helps.


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine too. I tried swatting them on the nose with a newspaper but had little success... 

Mine seem to prefer cleaning the little debris off the filter inlet- which means I don't have too! This is the natural behavior for the fish, and I don't really think there is much that can be done.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It is also possible that you have a pair that is trying to clean a surface on which to spawn. Crypts are pretty much too flimsy to spawn on but they dont know that when they start to clean. Check to see if wither their tubes are down and/or if they are chasing other fish away.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Or, they are doing the cichlid thing .... clearing a viewing area to watch out for predators. wherever they are tearing up, don't replant there, try somewhere else. It may or may not work, depending on thier personality.


----------

